# [Soft] 11-libs/gtk+-2.90.0:3[introspection?] masked

## 2uncas

Hola,

Pues ese es el error que me da cuando quiero actualizar el sistema, he estado mirando y no consigo solventarlo.

Alguna idea?, 

Muchas gracias.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.90.0:3[introspection?]" have been masked.
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

te está diciendo que, entre otros paquetes, seahorse-3.0.2 necesita como dependencia gtk+3 con el USE introspection activada y que no lo puede instalar porque gtk+3 está en ~arch.

quieres instalar gnome3 ?

saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

Pues eso es lo raro que no quiero instalar conscientemente gnome3, miraré por si tengo puesto algo que así se lo indique al sistema.

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

si no tienes intención de usar gnome3, o en general, instalar alguna dependencia de gnome3 ( como gtk+3), simplemente enmascara las dependencias.

A mi me pasó algo similar y tuve que añadir lo siguiente en mi package.mask :

```
>=x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.10

>=media-video/gnome-mplayer-1.0.4

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.0.0
```

igual tienes que enmascarar algún paquete mas ( como el seahorse que sale arriba).

saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

Muchas gracias Gringo

Lo miro luego y digo algo.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

en general este tipo de problemas se da cuando usas o bien ~x86 / ~amd64 o bien, la rama estable, pero desenmascarando algun paquete especifico.

si te mantenes en la rama estable en 100%, seguro que anda todo bien. ahora las ramas testing, suelen tener de estos problemas bastante seguido.

----------

